# Specks feeding at night Video



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, crazy how fast specks can engulf their food.

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/video-speckled-trout-move-at-lightning-speed?YzA1HUFMH8KyIVjc.03
Z


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have been in those spots where they are stacked up like that and, yep, they demolish the baits. Problem is finding those spots.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Very interesting to see the feeding behavior. The current appears to be moving from right to left (camera view). The trout are facing into the current. The prey I can't really get a handle on. Clearly most are in a panic state, because they know they are in danger. But it seems like some bait comes down to the trout with the current, while others are swimming up the current and the trout engulf them as they come into view.

Also, there is that clear "bump" sound being made at the moment of predation. I've never heard the sound any of the noise makers we use in fishing (popping corks, rattle weights, spinner blades, etc), but I wonder if there is something that accurately creates that feeding sound, in the water?


----------



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

Sancroix said:


> Very interesting to see the feeding behavior. The current appears to be moving from right to left (camera view). The trout are facing into the current. The prey I can't really get a handle on. Clearly most are in a panic state, because they know they are in danger. But it seems like some bait comes down to the trout with the current, while others are swimming up the current and the trout engulf them as they come into view.
> 
> Also, there is that clear "bump" sound being made at the moment of predation. I've never heard the sound any of the noise makers we use in fishing (popping corks, rattle weights, spinner blades, etc), but I wonder if there is something that accurately creates that feeding sound, in the water?


What a great observation, I never notice the sound the trout were making right before they inhaled the bait. Interesting for sure.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Great video. That explains how is seems that a speck can inhale the bait as soon as it hits the water. Thanks for posting.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*Awesome video...*

Reminds me of this.


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

Sancroix said:


> Very interesting to see the feeding behavior. The current appears to be moving from right to left (camera view). The trout are facing into the current. The prey I can't really get a handle on. Clearly most are in a panic state, because they know they are in danger. But it seems like some bait comes down to the trout with the current, while others are swimming up the current and the trout engulf them as they come into view.
> 
> Also, there is that clear "bump" sound being made at the moment of predation. I've never heard the sound any of the noise makers we use in fishing (popping corks, rattle weights, spinner blades, etc), but I wonder if there is something that accurately creates that feeding sound, in the water?


I noticed this too. Made me wonder, if one was fishing this situation, what would be the best angle to cast from? Or does it matter? 
Where would you position yourself and where would you try to place the bait/lure?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

TxMav said:


> I noticed this too. Made me wonder, if one was fishing this situation, what would be the best angle to cast from? Or does it matter?
> Where would you position yourself and where would you try to place the bait/lure?


Fish almost always stage with their face into the current. Best approach would be to bring your bait from the direction they are facing. It does show that they will eat in any direction the bait is coming. You increase your odds of them not missing the bait by having more time to react. Do this by bringing the bait with the current. When they are feeding like this though you could catch them on a bare hook probably.


----------



## Rolltide (Sep 1, 2011)

Sancroix said:


> Very interesting to see the feeding behavior. The current appears to be moving from right to left (camera view). The trout are facing into the current. The prey I can't really get a handle on. Clearly most are in a panic state, because they know they are in danger. But it seems like some bait comes down to the trout with the current, while others are swimming up the current and the trout engulf them as they come into view.
> 
> Also, there is that clear "bump" sound being made at the moment of predation. I've never heard the sound any of the noise makers we use in fishing (popping corks, rattle weights, spinner blades, etc), but I wonder if there is something that accurately creates that feeding sound, in the water?


I think that bumping is the sound of their mouth and gills slamming shut once they have the bait in their mouth. It would be interesting to mimic that sound as active feeding and see if it would increase getting bit.


----------



## mwatson71 (Feb 23, 2016)

I think I could sit and watch that all day.

As for the direction to cast into, I agree that you would want to approach them from the direction they were facing. I used to fish at the San Luis Pass Pier until Ike wiped it out. There were always a bunch of people who wanted to throw a live shrimp out under a popping cork so that it got carried out with the current and just letting it sit out there and popping it with the current keeping the line taut. I learned from some guys there that you had much better luck throwing out as far as you could and letting the current bring it towards you and popping it on the way back in. You had to reel faster than the current and it took a lot more effort, but the results were far better than the guys on the other side of the pier.


----------



## lotsofhp (Dec 2, 2013)

Watching that video I can just imaging that "bump" on a soft plastic every time I saw one of those trout inhale the bait. God bless that feeling.


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok...I just watched again. I found a little setting on the you tube screen to slow the speed down to .25 speed which is really cool to watch on a 22" monitor. Yet, some of those strikes are still a blur. Also, at the slower speed, I can see that once in a while, they actually miss their target. It does support the idea that when you first feel the bump, tip your rod down and wait for the slack to get taken up. Most every time they catch their prey, they just hang there for a second or 2 before moving along. Very informative little clip.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

After seeing this video I'm reminded of sitting above the Colorado River at Matagorda watching the trout under the lights feeding. You could catch all the 15 - 20 inch trout you wanted casting cross current and working your lures back in. If you wanted a shot at one of the big sows on the edge of the light you always did better casting almost straight up stream and working your lures back down with the current. Just an observation but when we worked at it there were usually trout up to 28 inches that were game for a fight. One other thought besides presentation is that the larger trout almost always would choose to strike a mirrow lure over the jigs we were catching the school trout on.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------

